# Thinking about a homemade E-Caller...



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

So, I don't want to spend a huge amount of money on another hobby. I was thinking of putting together a Homemade E-Caller like this one...

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/homemadeecaller.shtml

What do you all think?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure how much you'd end up in it after all the pieces... Have you seen the Flextone Echo? http://www.wildlifec...100-sounds.html $108 with 100 sounds and a cordless remote... if you have the extra coin I think that's what I'd go with. Unless you're just wanting the challenge of making your own.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

It says preloaded... Can you upload new sounds?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would venture a guess you would be better off buying what works and is proven. If you are looking for the cheaper way I have an older John Stewart you might like to buy. Throw me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sure on that one Chet... just saw it on another forum and the price seemed hard to resist.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to agree with you Yote, it is good price for sure. I just wonder how well it works though. Looks like a nice unit though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I would venture a guess you would be better off buying what works and is proven. If you are looking for the cheaper way I have an older John Stewart you might like to buy. Throw me a PM if you are interested.


Post this in the classifieds... or tell me about it, I have a nephew looking for a caller.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Looked around and found this chet...

"
* Product Description*


The ECHO HD comes pre loaded with 100 high-definition calls *and is programmable* giving you the perfect hunting scenario. The innovative ECHO HD is made up of a base unit with high quality directional speakers, giving the perception of animals in their natural habitat. A handheld remote activation is included for the perfect set up and can be activated up to 300 yards away. The handheld remote comes with a docking station in the base unit for recharging, making use even easier! The base unit and remote comes with an easy-to-use backlit LCD interface for quick sound selection and easy viewing at night. The ECHO HD is water resistant and rubber coated making it the perfect call in all weather conditions and quiet in the field. The ECHO HD comes with rechargeable batteries and a lanyard for easy transport and weighs in at three pounds. 1 year warranty."

I found that discription here.... http://www.amazon.co...c/dp/B003XJEPRO
​


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You can get the fox pro spitfire for $130 which looks very good.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> You can get the fox pro spitfire for $130 which looks very good.


Sorry got that wrong! I'd worked that into £'s its $200.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That flextone looks like a good buy IF it sounds good and the remote works right.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I does not mater which one you do, if you are like the rest of us you will likely buy another one or two once you really get into it. At lest that is what I have been told, it is sort of like rifles.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Sorry got that wrong! I'd worked that into £'s its $200.


Hey Matt, I'll send you $130 can you pick one up for me ? LMAO


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^ I heard that!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Hey Matt, I'll send you $130 can you pick one up for me ? LMAO


Hmmm...how does it go...what ever pal


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly !!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Chet,
Let me just say I have made two e-calls in the past. They both worked great and called in predators. Both were wired with cheap Mp3 players attached.
With that said, I am currently using a Mighty Atom e-call and Fox pro spitfire. I Love 'em both and could never go back to home brew e-calls. Only because these two have spoiled me HA!


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

The echo is loaded with sounds from the wildlife tech library so they are definetly good .


----------

